# Need Help With Title Of `80s Fantasy Movie



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Jan 26, 2005)

I remeber seeing a movie on the late, late show back in the early to mid `80s about a guy with a magic bow (I think maybe it was called the Heart Bow).  I don't remeber much else about it, but it occurs to me that he either had to wear a ring or have an odd shaped scar or something bizarre like that in order to weild said bow.  Hell, I even remeber statting the bow up for our campaign. 

If you can help me with this classic piece of fantasy cheese I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## WizarDru (Jan 26, 2005)

Was it "The Archer: Fugitive from the empire" (1981)?


http://www.scifilm.org/reviews/archer.html

It has the bow...

"Elbe" the Heart Bow is an awesome magical weapon. The best parts of the movie are whenever Toran uses it. Arrows shot from the Heart Bow explode on contact, but it's not just a regular explosion, it causes a cool negative effect with colored filters (okay, maybe it's not that cool). _And_, if your enemy gets too close to shoot at you can just hit them with the bow itself and they'll blow up then too. Not only that ("wait, there's more"), when you run out of arrows, a magical hawk comes along and drops a feather. When the feather touches the ground it transforms into a couple of dozen new arrows, so you never run out of ammo."


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Jan 27, 2005)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> Was it "The Archer: Fugitive from the empire" (1981)?
> 
> 
> That's it!  Too bad it's only available as an out of print VHS and for $60 on Amazon!


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 27, 2005)

Okay, this movie screams for a remake.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 27, 2005)

Man..I loved those movies!
I *know* they're horrible but I have such found memories of The Archer, Hawk The Slayer, Sword and the Sorceror, and Krull. 

You young striplings have no idea how lucky you are growing up in an age where they make high budget fantasy films.

Back then we had so few Fantasy Movies with budgets (Conan, Dark Crystal, Labyrinth) and most of them had Muppets!


----------



## thalmin (Jan 27, 2005)

This movie was also known as "The Archer and the Sorceress." I believe the bow was actually a Hart bow.


----------



## tecnowraith (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey do not forget the Deathslaker series where the main character id from our time and is transported toa fnatsy world cuase he is the chosen one. Now that is 80's entertainment there.


----------

